# Can I use Calcium Sand as a substrate



## lamthuyduong (Aug 13, 2004)

I was wondering if it's possible to use calcium sand as a substrate. Calcium Sand is for reptile use. I would like to use it because it's white sand.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I wouldn't use it because it will buffer your water and make it too alkaline. Look for swimming pool supply stores in your phone book. There is a pool filter sand that is called mystic white that is silicone sand and very white in color. I think you'll find that it will suit your purposes better.


----------



## AlexTal (Mar 23, 2006)

The calcium sand is specified for reptiles that need calcium in their diet, reptiles like the bearded dragon or uromastyx, etc. It's considered good because the form of calcium they use is believed to be highly digestable and to not cause impaction if ingested. (I said "considered good" because I would never put this stuff in my reptile tank.) I imagine this would greatly increase the GH of your water. It'd probably be hard to find plants that could manage to grow in water that hard.

Are you looking for white sand for the entire tank's substrate or is this to create a sort of open foreground where plants don't grow?


----------



## lamthuyduong (Aug 13, 2004)

open foreground where plants don't grow. I went to petco and found white marine sand yesterday. I think this sand will work.


----------

